# Beer Pairings



## brennan (Aug 18, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody had a list of what kind of beer goes good with what food.  I'm stuck trying to decide what to get for my massive smoke fest today.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

I like dark beers for strong Q and lighter beers for lighter Q's. but I like dark beers best so don't go by me!

I was surprised to find out last weekend that Corona with a wedge of lime in it goes good with Q. Sometime your kids can teach you something!


----------



## brennan (Aug 18, 2007)

I was thinking corona too...it's almost good with anything


----------



## ron50 (Aug 18, 2007)

Agree with the corona, it's a nice light tasting beer. Bass is great also and Harp's if you want something a little more full bodied to go with a fatty or something heavy.

My beer of choice these days is Newcastle Brown ale. It's a  little heavier then an ale, not as bitter but lighter then a lager. Goes good with Q although I'll drink most anything as long as it is cold!


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree with the corona, and the newcastle. Think of newcastle as somewhat like a amberbock, but much tastier. If you want to combine Mexico, and dark beer you gotta try Negra Modelo (dark beer as far as amberbock color goes.) I tried one on a friends advice, and was pleasantly surprised. Goes good with a lime wedge too.


----------



## linescum (Aug 18, 2007)

Yuengling Dark and Tan hands down


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 18, 2007)

i'm kinda of the "like wines" opinion-white beers w/ chicken or fish, darker for darker. but definitely modelo negro or pacifico for spicy chicken or fish tacos ( spent too much time down south). killian's red for ribs. arrogant b*stard for marinading brisket or ribs & sierra nevada to drink w/ them- now add honey brown to dutch's wicked baked beans.... sorry- i was just down @ the kcbs lebanon thing & now i'm inspired...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

Yuengling *Black* and Tan bro! That's and Long Trail ALe are my normal commercial drinking beers.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 18, 2007)

Heck, I'm in Alabama, it's Miller or Bud


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 19, 2007)

well bbq bud asked me earlier what kind of beer i prefer, i said- "the cold 1 in my hand"-that works for me.  lol   and when it's 118 in the shade... any cold beer will do('course in that heat 1 is all it takes).


----------



## dacdots (Aug 21, 2007)

To quote Justin Williams,"The beer that goes best with this dish is the beer you like best."


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 21, 2007)

*Hey, y'all think YOU like beer? Click on this link, if you don't laugh, were sendin the undertaker for ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*

http://www.billthechief.com/crackedvideos/1/player.html

I should say, this is adult rated


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 21, 2007)

That was funny!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 21, 2007)

*Don't you mean, Justin Wilson? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry , or as he says it, "Justan" Wilson*


----------



## dacdots (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes your right,its been years since Ive seen him on TV.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 22, 2007)

*If you know how to work that, You tube thing, (I don't) you can find many clips of Justin on there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## jocosa (Aug 22, 2007)

Blackhawk, you have much more of a selection that just that, even in Trojan country. I just moved from Montgomery last October, so let me give ya a rundown. 

You can still get Guinness (Extra Stout and Draught), Bass, Amstel Light, Newcastle Brown, all of the Sam Adams standard varieties (love the Honey Porter and Cream Stout!), sometimes you can find Sweetwater brews (made in Atlanta, I suggest the Georgia Brown or Hummer wheat), you have Mackesons triple x, and a few others... like Red Stripe, Corona, Negro Modelo, Dos Equis and even Becks and Heineken.

You just have to look beyond the pretend beers... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm a beer snob and proud of it!  Happy to be in a state that has a 14% alc limit on beer... Alabama is working on it.  Legislature almost made it last session to 'fix' some of 'Bama's outdated beer laws. I think it'll happen within a couple of years.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 22, 2007)

*Here is what we drink in Montana, "Moose Drool" made in Missoula. *
*Sorry for such a big picture. I know everything there is to know about posting pictures, I just don't UNDERSTAND all I know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry P.S., sorry Joe, P.S., look at all the smoke across the bay, you can't hardly see the other shore. Dang fire, its now, 96,000 acres and has only cost us tax payers, over (9 million.) *


----------

